# Four Husbands



## Ozarkgal (Apr 30, 2013)

*The local news station was interviewing an 80-year-old lady because she had just gotten married for the fourth time. The interviewer asked her questions about her life, about what it felt like to be marrying again at 80, and then about her new husband's occupation. "He's a funeral director," she answered.*


*Interesting," the newsman thought. He then asked her if she wouldn't mind telling him a little about her first three husbands and what they did for a living. She paused for a few moments, needing time to reflect on all those years. After a short time, a smile came to her face, and she answered proudly, explaining that she had first married a banker when she was in her 20's, then a circus ringmaster when in her 40's, and a preacher when in her 60's, and now - in her 80's - a funeral director.*


*The interviewer looked at her, quite astonished, and asked why she had married four men with such diverse careers.*





*She smiled and explained, I married one for the money, two for the show, three to get ready, and four to go."​*


----------



## Planxty (May 1, 2013)

LOL, thanks for starting my day with a laugh.


----------



## SeaSparkle (May 1, 2013)

:lol: Good one!!


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2013)

. . . and then the fight started...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2013)

Heartless, but funny LOL!!


----------



## Pricklypear (May 1, 2013)

Cute one!


----------



## TICA (May 2, 2013)

Love it!


----------

